# SIBO treatment..when will i notice a difference? IBS



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello I'm a 22 year old male who has been suffering with very severe IBS-D/pain predominate like symptoms for 16 months. I have tried every IBS therapy known to man including diets, medication and hypnosis. I was recently Diagnosed as having small Intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) by having a breath test, I was placed on Augmentin 635mg 3x a day for the first week, Metronidazole 400mg 3x a day for the second week followed by VSL#3 in the third.

When should I see a response from Antibiotics? I'm on my 3rd day of augmentin and already feel like this is not going to work.

I cannot digest any foods other then meats, bread and water it has been this way for 16 months and i have terrible pains, It's been hell I even tried to kill myself twice because of it all. Like having food poisoning 24.

I wanted to try Rifaxamin but didn't want to argue with my gastro, So will see what happens but any input would be FANTASTIC.

Thanks,

Leebe.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on...anybody? please help Thank you

???????????????????????????????/


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

?????


----------



## Alastor (Apr 27, 2013)

Give it more time than 3 days. How well you respond to ABs varies a lot from person to person, but give it a few more days! 
I know the feeling when you start a new medication and almost get panic attacks when it seems it's not going to work. Just hang in there. Give it at least a week before you start judging.


----------



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

leebe20: You are lucky to have been given this treatment. Stick to it, do extensive research (because there's still a lot to do afterwards) and consider it a very good chance of a cure. SIBO is an invader in your small intestine and needs destroying. It feeds on sugars and carbs, so reduce sugar - including fruit sugars - to almost zero, and greatly reduce carb intake. There can be a SIBO die-off effect which is flu-like symptoms for a few days. Unpleasant, but a good sign because it shows the treatment is working. The VSL will then begin to repopulate your small intestine. A low FODMAPs regime should then give you a good chance of stopping the SIBO returning. Again, do your research. IBS is probably caused be what you eat and how you eat. You will need to make big changes. But you will get your life back.

Good luck, and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Perk (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been dealing with this for MANY years and finally decided a needed more help this spring, I was going to scream if one more doc was going to tell me to eat more fiber which is a HUGE trigger for me. I would ask for the Rifaxamin if this treatment does not work for you even if you have to argue, but give this a chance first. Augmentin has always given me and my children(which they took for ear infections D. My doc told me to stay a simple diet until I'm finished with the Rifaxamin. I'm not sure how the Rifaxamin will help me yet (I just started my treatments) but the calcium treatment outlined in the IBS-D forum has. Look up Linda's Calcium, it is the first post under the IBS-D forum.


----------



## Perk (Apr 13, 2013)

What dosage of VSL were you told to take?


----------

